# Oakley airbrake xl owners? Powder inside the goggle?



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Just like boots, you need to find googles that fit your face.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have airbrake XL and they are freaking awesome.. Although from what I saw, the flight deck offers a little more field of view. Just a slight bit.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

ekb18c said:


> I have airbrake XL and they are freaking awesome.. Although from what I saw, the flight deck offers a little more field of view. Just a slight bit.


Nice! No issues?
Some people seem to feel that as they’re attached at two attachment points on either side the lense has a gap. So in pow it’s gotten in. 
Take it no issues for you?

Flight deck are bigger but loads of reviews state fog up


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I was rocking XL's this year and here is what I say about them:

Overall, super happy, great quality google and no major flaws. Now, due to where I live I don't get to shred pow very often so I can't comment on that factor.

The airflow is really good -- occasionally a little bit too good in the sense that if i'm really going fast sometimes it feels like a bit of air is creeping in (not really a big deal).

If you are someone who rocks goggles under the helmet, for me they tend not to sit well, but if you put the strap around the helmet it's perfect.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

basser said:


> I was rocking XL's this year and here is what I say about them:
> 
> Overall, super happy, great quality google and no major flaws. Now, due to where I live I don't get to shred pow very often so I can't comment on that factor.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Maybe it’s the airflow that’s the problem? Like in Japanese pow it would float in? 
I rock them over the helmet so no issues there. 

How do they compare to other brands you’ve tried? Anon/dragon?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

They're an enormous goggle. Face fit is always the most important factor, don't get dazzled by marketing and looks. 

One of my good riding buddies uses them, and complains of the powder issue, or even when he just does a big spray on groomers. He borrowed my flight decks and no issues, so they're definitely worth trying on first.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Phedder said:


> They're an enormous goggle. Face fit is always the most important factor, don't get dazzled by marketing and looks.
> 
> One of my good riding buddies uses them, and complains of the powder issue, or even when he just does a big spray on groomers. He borrowed my flight decks and no issues, so they're definitely worth trying on first.


Really? Reckon they’re poorly fitting for him then? Sounds like a major fault with the airbrakes to me!

I tried flight decks and they’re nice but just slightly too big with my helmet so a no go. 

Face fit is tricky/not the whole answer. Anon m2’s fit my face really nicely but doesn’t avoid that they fog up on moderate/heavy exertion.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't personally had powder issues with my airbrake XL's although I noticed that the lens fitment on the frame can be tricky. If it's not seated properly air can become an issue as well as movement of the lease for example i noticed when it didn't fit properly the area around the nose had movement and i was able to push it inward a little bit. 

I just had to adjust the lens and a little bit and then it was fine. 

Another alternative is the canopy which is a more traditional goggle without that quick change lens system.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

frankyfc said:


> Really? Reckon they’re poorly fitting for him then? Sounds like a major fault with the airbrakes to me!
> 
> I tried flight decks and they’re nice but just slightly too big with my helmet so a no go.
> 
> Face fit is tricky/not the whole answer. Anon m2’s fit my face really nicely but doesn’t avoid that they fog up on moderate/heavy exertion.


Have you tried the regular Airbrakes, not XL? Fall Line, Lineminer, or Canopy as well.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, snow does get inside between the lens and frame. Happened to me when using Dragon X2/NFX2, and to a buddy who was wearing Airbrake XL. All three are quick lens designs. Since then I’ve settled on Flight Decks and Fall Lines with zero issues. If you find regular Flight Decks too big, try the xm. Same design, slightly smaller. As for the Flight Decks fogging up.. mine never do and when I see other ppl’s fog up its almost always user error like wearing the goggles over face masks or putting them on the forehead.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Yes, snow does get inside between the lens and frame. Happened to me when using Dragon X2/NFX2, and to a buddy who was wearing Airbrake XL. All three are quick lens designs. Since then I’ve settled on Flight Decks and Fall Lines with zero issues. If you find regular Flight Decks too big, try the xm. Same design, slightly smaller. As for the Flight Decks fogging up.. mine never do and when I see other ppl’s fog up its almost always user error like wearing the goggles over face masks or putting them on the forehead.


Damn really, dragon x2 was one of my other choices. Maybe I should look at x1 without the quick change? 

My anon m2 never had that issue. Gotta say if that happens I’d be pissed and sending them straight back. Can’t go to Japan with goggles that can’t handle pow!

Cool I’ll look at flight deck xm - had thought it might be too small/women’s version but if only slightly smaller may be sweet.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

No experience with X1 but did use the APX. That one didn’t get pow spray in but did allow the occasional snow flakes in. No idea how that happens. Anyway, if you like a solid seal, the ziplock-like systems that are on some Oakleys (Flight Deck, Fall Line) and Electrics (EG3, EGX) are the gold standards.


----------

